# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Bán đất khu vực Mỹ Hạnh - Đức Hòa - Long An. Đất chính chủ, SHR, Thương lượng

## giahoai2017

Đất nền khu vực Mỹ Hạnh Bắc & Nam - Đức Hòa - LA.

5x40m, giá 2 tỷ 3, Ngã ba mỹ hạnh nam.
5x56m, giá 2 tỷ 5, Ngã ba mỹ hạnh nam.
10x50m, giá 4 tỷ 7, ngã ba mỹ hạnh nam.
5x35m, giá 1tỷ380. Gần Ngã Ba Mỹ Hạnh Bắc.
6x48m, giá 1 tỷ 8. Gần Ngã Ba Mỹ Hạnh Bắc.
6x40m, giá 2 tỷ 1. Gần Ngã Ba Mỹ Hạnh Bắc.
7x19.5m, giá 810. Gần cổng dự án Phú Sinh.
Cần anh chị thiện chí. Cảm ơn.

----------

